# OzForex - Transfer of funds from Australia to Ireland



## Cricket (26 May 2009)

Has anyone used OzForex to transfer money from Australia to Ireland?
I am looking to transfer money from an Australian account to my Irish account, converting $AUS to €'s, and their rates appear much better than the banks.


----------



## ccraig (27 May 2009)

try Currency.ie, theyre in ireland and australia and would offer better rates also,


----------

